# Pond mostly done



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Once the plants grow in, it should help hide the liner cover better. I think it's pretty good... now to get my sailboat out there


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Any type of a water feature adds to a layout. Pete


----------

